# Dynamat Alternative: Mcmaster-Carr Sound Deadener



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

So I have decided to go ahead and begin the sound deadening process in my car and I am starting with the trunk this weekend to reduce exhaust noise. I have a 2.5 inch magnaflow so it is not super loud, but the cabin drone on the highway could certainly be reduced. I have looked at many sound deadening products like dynamat extreme, raamat, fatmat, and even home depot peel and seal. Dynamat is way overpriced and raamat is only sold by the roll so since I don't need that much right now I decided to go with the Mcmaster-carr sound deadener. It is an EVA mineral filled vinyl that has adhesive on one side of it. It is pretty flexible and very thick. The main difference between this stuff and dynamat is that it has no aluminum backing to it. I don't know how much difference that will make since it is going in my trunk but we will see. I actually looked at the peel and seal product at lowe's today and after smelling it, I decided that it was not even an option. The material I picked up from MC today has absolutely no odor, and the adhesive is more than good enough to stick to my trunk floor. 
Here is the MC product number:
EVA	0.079"	32" x 54"	0.1 DLF	
9709T39	$16.62
For the price it actually comes out to be slightly more expensive than peel and seal but about .50 less per foot than raamat, and you can buy it in smaller quanitites. I'm not saying that it is better than raamat, but the DLF for this material is .1 and I would like to compare that the DLF of marketed materials just in comparison.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Dynamat Alternative: Mcmaster-Carr Sound Deadener (formerly silveratljetta)*

I am going to install it in my trunk tonight. I was going to vaccum it out and then clean it with simple green and go to town. If anyone has some suggestions for the best way to prep the trunk surface that would be greatly appreciated. Thankyou. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Dynamat Alternative: Mcmaster-Carr Sound Deadener (formerly silveratljetta)*

it's best to remove the carpet first.
"goof off" to get the crap off your fingers when you're done.
good luck


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Dynamat Alternative: Mcmaster-Carr Sound Deadener (pwnt by pat)*

I pulled the carpet. Simple green scrubbed the trunk down. Laying the mat now though its taking longer than I thought. I think I am going to put some deadener on the inside of the wheel wells. Is this a good idea? How many layers should I do in the trunk?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Dynamat Alternative: Mcmaster-Carr Sound Deadener (formerly silveratljetta)*

Ok I finished the majority of the trunk. Ill put the last few square feet in tomorrow morning. I noticed a huge difference with the sound of my exhaust after only driving a few minutes down the road. I was really surprised at the difference that it made and it was totally worth the $30 dollars that I spent. I can say that I won't be using this stuff to do the inside of my doors or any panels that I plan on doing multiple layers because this stuff does not stick very well to itself. The adhesive is good enough to stick a single layer down, but if you were doing multiple layers like I am going to be doing on my doorskins then I would advise to get a product that has a stronger adhesive and can stick to itself. Overall though, for the trunk area it was well worth my time and money.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Dynamat Alternative: Mcmaster-Carr Sound Deadener (formerly silveratljetta)*

Very nice. I sent you an IM.


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Dynamat Alternative: Mcmaster-Carr Sound Deadener (formerly silveratljetta)*

did it make a big differences? less noise


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

where is the store located you found this?


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

you can go to the internet store have them deliver i'm picking up mine today for will call. http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Dynamat Alternative: Mcmaster-Carr Sound Deadener (formerly silveratljetta)*

just got mine from mcmaster.com


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't realize they were in Springs. My friend works out there and I may have him snag it for me. Otherwise ebay fatmat to do my trunk and doors. Floor seems pretty well done.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

looks great man.
I would do the wheel wells to.
I have used fat met in of the cars I have matted and it works great. The only disadvantage is here in sw florida during the summer double layered fatmat on the roof tends to come loose 9 out of 10 times in the heat.
even the company recommends only a single layer on the roof. Keep that in mind it you end up getting that far.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

When doing your doors, remember to do the inside of the door skin. You'd be surprised how much vibration creates wind noise inside of there, and a sound damper really helps. I ususally will spend a piece around the speaker enclosure, and then the rest on the door skin.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried some stuff back in the day on the roof and it fell too here in So Cal. I think if anything for me on the roof it would be a liquid roll on like stinger road kill or whatever it's called. That won't come off. And the boats and hoes....Classic bro! Gotta have me some boats and hoes...


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

LOL.
deadliest catch without the crabs


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

It looks like and okay alternative, but it says it is for indoor use only good for temps 0 to 150 deg. 
Thanks
Justind


----------

